# kidney stones



## blitzens mum (Jul 15, 2012)

this morning my daughter had her guniea pig pts as it had kidney stones and was in bad pain and distress
looking at links on the net it seems that alot of piggies suffer from this, what can we avoid feeding to reduce the risk to her other piggy and any other advice would be appreciated 
thank you


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Edible And Forbidden Veg And Fruit List With Vitamin C Grading | The Guinea Pig Forum

Sticky: Low calcium diet for piggies: an option to be considered. | The Guinea Pig Forum


----------



## blitzens mum (Jul 15, 2012)

blade100 said:


> Edible And Forbidden Veg And Fruit List With Vitamin C Grading | The Guinea Pig Forum
> 
> Sticky: Low calcium diet for piggies: an option to be considered. | The Guinea Pig Forum


many thanks


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Not too many dark leafy greens


----------

